# Looking for Male NSFW RP.



## Galaxy1022 (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes, I am female.
I will do some fetishes, but Vore, Poop, Pee are big nonos.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 10, 2018)

Wait for it... Waaaait for it...

Edit: You're about to become very popular lol.


----------



## Rabiere (Feb 11, 2018)

Galaxy1022 said:


> Yes, I am female.
> I will do some fetishes, but Vore, Poop, Pee are big nonos.



Hello, i m interested, would you like to talk about your taste for rpg? skype, discord?


----------



## Galaxy1022 (Feb 16, 2018)

I have a discord.
Friend me at Galaxy1022#4256


----------



## Rabiere (Feb 17, 2018)

Galaxy1022 said:


> I have a discord.
> Friend me at Galaxy1022#4256



ok, i added you, my tag is Id#3051


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 24, 2018)

Galaxy1022 said:


> Vore, Poop, Pee are big nonos.



The wording of that is great


----------



## Falzar (Mar 3, 2018)

I would love to chat about a romantic middle ages RP with adventure and conflict and developing love.


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd like to discuss some roleplay ideas with you on Discord if you want, should you remain interested that is. Message me if you are.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello! I'm a male RPer. I have a few kinks of interest and I love good romance scenes.


----------

